# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  (الاجتياح) ...مسلسل اردني يحصد جائزة (إيمي) العالمية

## محمد العزام

فاز مسلسل (الاجتياح) الأردني بجائزة مسابقة إيمي الدولية للمسلسلات الطويلة. وتمنح هذه الجائزة بالولايات المتحدة لأهم المسلسلات في العالم. 

وقصة المسلسل تحكي ما قامت به قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي من اجتياح مخيم جنين قبل أربع سنوات، وكتب قصة الاجتياح رياض سيف وأخرجه شوقي الماجري، وأنتجه طلال عدنان عواملة. 
وتسلم منتج العمل طلال عدنان عواملة جائزة المسابقة في حفل الدورة 36 والذي أقيم بفندق الهيلتون في نيويورك ليل الاثنين بعد إعلان فوز المسلسل من بين أربعة أعمال عالمية، وصلت إلى نهائيات المسابقة من أصل 500 عمل عالمي ترشح لنيل الجائزة، التي تمنحها الأكاديمية الدولية للفنون التلفزيونية في حفل سنوي كبير ضم عدداً من أهم النجوم وشركات الإنتاج العالمية. 


ومن اللافت، أن (الاجتياح)، الذي حاز إعجاب لجان تحكيم الجائزة الأرفع في العالم، قوبل بالتجاهل من قبل المحطات العربية التي امتنعت عن بثه باستثناء فضائية LBC اللبنانية التي عرضته في رمضان قبل الماضي. 

ويتناول العمل قصة من الواقع الفلسطيني المعاصر، دارت أحداثها عام 2002، إبان عملية (الدرع الواقي) الإسرائيلية التي اجتاحت فيها القوات الإسرائيلية مخيم جنين وعدداً من المناطق الفلسطينية. 


يذكر أن المسلسل ، من تأليف رياض سيف وإخراج شوقي الماجري ومن بطولة عباس النوري وديما قندلفت وصبا مبارك ومنذر رياحنة وإياد نصار، وتم تصوير العمل في سوريا في بعض المخيمات الفلسطينية وتم استخدام المعدات الحربية في تصوير العمل مثل الطائرات والمدافع وخلافها واستغرق تصويره قرابة 6 أشهر

----------


## غسان

_عمل متميز ... وانجاز حقيقي ... مشكور محمد_

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بالفعل انا ما شفته ولا على قناة رغم انهم بحكوا عنه مميز جدا

عموما الف مبروك

----------


## Tiem

انا حظرته بكاراكاس عل LBC وكان عمل رائع قدمت من معاناة شعب غصب ارضه وشرد شعبه وكان الاحلى بمحاصرة جنين وكنيسة المهد شهرين حتى تم حل هذا الحصار بتشكيل رئاسة وزراء فلسطين بقيادة الخائن محمود عباس.......................
تحياتي الحارة على الاخبار الساخنة واللي تابعته اليوم الخبر ببرنامج يسعد صباحك 30-ذو القعدة/28-نوفمبر.....................
تقبل مني مروري وردي..............
تيم

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## usagendy

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

